# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  للأهمية القصوى ( تحت المجهز قناة المريخ )

## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
في البدء اقول كل عام وانتم بخير وحقق الله الاماني.
اعتقد انه من الضروري عمل بحث سريع عن أداء هذه القناة التي تمثل كيان المريخ.
حيث اجد للأسف مفارقات كبيرة بين قناتي المريخ والهلال من حيث البرامج والمذيعين والخطة البرامجية بالاضافة الى القمر الصناعي المستخدم.
حيث وجدت للأسف مرة اخرى ان لقناة الهلال برامج متابعة وهذا الموسم الثالث له كبرنامج يلا نغني، وان كان في نظري برنامج هامشي ولكن ايضا لهم خطط برامجية وبرامج واضحة المعالم وقناة المريخ فتحتها على كذا فترة ولا تجد غير مباريات من الارشيف ولا توجد برامج ولم يظهر مذيع لها حتى كتابة هذه السطور.
كما نجد ان قناة الهلال لها تردد في النايل سات الموجود في كل بيت في السودان ، اما قناة المريخ فعلى قمر عرب سات اللي نادرا ما تجده والمتابعين له من السودان قليلين جدا مقارنة بالقمر نايل سات.
فلابد من معرفة اين الخلل ولماذا يتم بث مباريات من الارشيف فقط دون وجود مذيعين وخطة برامجية واضحة، بالاضافة الى لماذا لا يوجد تردد على القمر نايل سات.
والله الموفق،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حالها كحال مجلس ادارة المريخ 
اسم فقط بدون مضمون ولولا اجتهادات مجموعة تاسيتي الاعلامية المشغلة لها لما كان لها اي وجود ولو بسيط

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قناة لا تشبه المريخ اطلاقا
يجب ان يتم اغلاقها الي حين جلب ادارة متخصصة
*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*بعد الخلاص من هذا المجلس الفاشل 
كل شي سيجد الاهتمام
                        	*

----------

